# IUI after IVF at CRGH



## gvbstar (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, 

This is the first time I have ever posted on a forum here. I have had 3 failed IUI and 3 failed ICSI at Bourne Hall - all on the NHS. We were originally unexplained but  with all 3 cycles I had slow growing embryos and on the last cycle only one of six eggs fertilised!
So, to cut a long story short we decided to look at another clinic for one last go. I chose the CRGH as I had heard it was really good. However, having had 4 consultations with them I feel that we haven't learnt alot other than my AMH is 3.25 and FSH is 13.5 which I know isn't good, but in all 3 ICSI cycles I was producing 6 eggs. The CRGH will not offer me IVF and are suggesting IUI as they think the more natural for me the better. This is really confusing me as I don't see how this can possibly work. I would really appreciate any opinions or if anyone else has gone down this route.

Thanks


----------



## lizlou34 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi gvbstar, hope you're okay.  Just wanted to reply to you-am surprised you didnt get more responses as this is something I've been thinking for a while-if people do sometimes turn back to IUI after IVF.  Have started to think me and DH are abit unusual!  I am currently having an IUI cycle-will possibly do 3-4 after 2 years on IVF/ICSI route.  The reason for us is after the massive financial and emotional strain-it is giving us a bit of a break while still doing something 'productive' so to speak.  In 2010 I had a successful IUI which sadly ended in miscarriage-so we know it is possible.  
Am sure CRGH know what they're talking about.  They hv a fab reputation.  How did they explain it to you-re being more natural the better?  When do you plan to start?  If you want to chat, am here! 
Liz  x


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

I would also like to know more about this as I am a poor responder. I would also like to know the minimum number of sperm that is necessary as we have male factor...


----------



## lizlou34 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Katehe,  I asked that question when I had the IUI on wednesday-nurse told me minimum they would do it (and seen success) on 6million.  Hope that helps xx


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Lizlou- is that pre/post wash and do you know if morphology/motility is also taken into account for clinic to agree to an iui? Thanks for your response, kate


----------



## lizlou34 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Kate, am not too sure to be honest, but am going back prob for another scan this week so could ask?


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

If poss, but no worries if it slips your mind - I understand how stressful the whole thing is 
X good luck


----------

